# Thoughts on KIA Soul for Uber



## Shanetrue (May 12, 2016)

Does any driver out there use a Kia Soul in Kansas City? If so, what are your thoughts. Thinking a purchasing one to drive for Uber.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Shanetrue said:


> Does any driver out there use a Kia Soul in Kansas City? If so, what are your thoughts. Thinking a purchasing one to drive for Uber.


I can't speak for KC, but there are quite a few of them being used in Dallas. They have about the same comfort level as a Corolla or Civic. Lyft uses them in some of their promotional material.

The red flag in your post is "buying one for Uber." Don't buy a vehicle specifically for ridesharing. There is so much out of your control that you don't want to get handcuffed by buying a vehicle. If you need a vehicle, buy one that works for you, and use it for Uber/Lyft. (If you aren't a lyft driver, PM me, we'll get you set up.) If you don't need one, and have a vehicle that would work for ridesharing, just use it.


----------



## Shanetrue (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. Your right, I shouldn't have said "buying one of Uber". The fact is I am shopping for a new car and really do like the Kia Soul.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shanetrue said:


> Does any driver out there use a Kia Soul in Kansas City? If so, what are your thoughts. Thinking a purchasing one to drive for Uber.


I have one (Houston). There's a lot of legroom compared to most small cars. Barely a hump in the back in the middle because it sits higher. So if you have 4 pax it is much better than most small cars. It has a lot more interior cabin space than most small cars.

There is space behind the back seat for one big suitcase or 2 small but that's about it. If you have 2 or even 3 pax and a lot of luggage you can put one of the back seats down and fit more. With both back seats down its got a a TON of space for cargo. I bought it because I couldn't easily fit fence pickets etc in the car I used to have and it's great if you're doing work on your house. Think small SUV.

The wheelbase is short. So it's a bit more bumpy ride but the 2014 and up are a bit better than the older models. I had a 2013 before and it was wrecked. I went and bought a 2015. I did get the plus model this time with the bigger motor. It is better to drive, although I was very happy with the 2013. I also got a good deal by using Consumer Reports guaranteed price search deal. I got navigation and upgraded sound. Pax love the navigation as it loads faster than Google maps. I use it if I need it (know houston well so don't that often).

I had 46,000 miles on the 2013 with no issues whatsoever (mostly pizza delivery on crappy roads). At 29,000 on this one. I do have the extended warrant as the 100,000 it comes with does not cover EVERYTHING.

I can't speak to snow etc since, well, houston. But it does sit higher up and have more ground clearance than a lot of cars so a little better in flooding. Not that any car or truck works here when it really floods. But if you accidentally run in a bit of water it has a bit more clearance.

Most pax are very surprised at the space inside. One said he was buying a,car for his daughter to go to college and was going to go look at them because of the cargo space and how nice it was. The interior does not feel "cheap" compared to some.

It is nice to be a bit higher up if you're short, too.

I didn't buy it for uber but I also bought new because the 2 year old cars were not THAT much cheaper. But if it's mostly for uber I would say the 2013 might be one to look at. It's the previous model so maybe a bit cheaper. And it's perfectly fine IMHO. I would still have it if it weren't wrecked.


----------



## Shanetrue (May 12, 2016)

Thanks. Some great info in your post and it is really appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shanetrue said:


> Thanks. Some great info in your post and it is really appreciated!!!!!


You should go test drive and move the seats around and try sitting in the back. Also get them to put the back seats down one at a time to check what you think. Plus see what sort if space us behind the hatchback with all seats up. 4 people plus luggage is a bit of a squeeze, depending on what they have. 4 carryon bags unless they're small would be tough.

I forgot to add I have automatic. Can't speak to the manual, but then I wouldn't want to drive one in traffic all day anyway.

Are you already driving uber? I wouldn't buy ANY car just to do it. But if you're doing it already and are buying another car ANYWAY then the soul is a good choice IMHO. If your car is ok but just doesn't qualify anymore then I'd consider pizza delivery. Money is better here at least, just not as flexible. If your car works but you just want a new one, don't do it. Run the one you have into the ground with uber.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

Shanetrue said:


> Does any driver out there use a Kia Soul in Kansas City? If so, what are your thoughts. Thinking a purchasing one to drive for Uber.


I don't use my 2014 Kia Soul for Uber but one very nice feature is a trip timer. Pull up to the location, hit the button and you have a built in stopwatch. My Toyota Corolla, that I do use for rideshare, has a trip timer but it just starts when you start the car and there's no way to reset it to zero at will.

That said, I would not use a Kia Soul for rideshare as the MPG is not that good, especially in stop and go driving like most rideshare is. I get over 30mpg around town in my Corolla but only about 22 with the Soul.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are some guys who have just started to use them as taxicabs, here. They have not been on the street long enough for anyone to give me much of a review.

Since Fuzzyelvis actually has one, I would expect that her comments would be the most useful.


----------



## RHutch187 (Mar 8, 2016)

Shanetrue said:


> Thanks for the reply. Your right, I shouldn't have said "buying one of Uber". The fact is I am shopping for a new car and really do like the Kia Soul.


It looks like a box on wheels though...


----------



## Piratefish (Jul 25, 2016)

I've been driving a 2010 soul + for uber and lyft for a little over a year and a half.

Passenger comments are great for space and comfort.

Mileage averages about 27 combined.

Reliability.....so so. Transmission went at 150k. 2k out the door for a factory rebuilt. Disappointed but it was a cheap repair. Prior owner hadn't kept up with the ****** service.

In a quarter million miles I have replaced an alternator and air conditioning compressor and the evaporator. Everything else has been consumables. Not bad for the number of miles but not Stellar either.

Bottom line, it's a cheap car but reasonably reliable reasonably efficient and has great space inside for the passengers and Luggage. I can carry 4 passengers with a carry-on sized roll-on bag each and still have them be comfortable.

I got it for $10,000 before trade-in, and it has paid for itself several times. I plan to run it until it ages out of the fleet.


----------

